# Art anyone?



## samssimonsays (Mar 31, 2015)

I do a lot of things from sew to write to cook but what I "DO" is Draw. 
My last name just happens to be a coincidence, that really is my last name!

I went to school for architectural drafting and have been working as a mechanical drafter for 2.5 years now. But I love to sketch and paint as well. I have done multiple farm logos, photography logos and so on for people, I do pet portraits and make doggie diapers, both boy and girl! I also love to take photos.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 31, 2015)

Those are wesome - you're very talented!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm nowhere near that good, but I can draw  
I also love photography. Im not a proffessional but Iv'e been told I have a good eye


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 31, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> I'm nowhere near that good, but I can draw
> I also love photography. Im not a proffessional but Iv'e been told I have a good eye
> View attachment 8574 View attachment 8575 View attachment 8576


Wow your good! I have a hard time with horses, and can't draw birds...  And believe it or not, I wasn't this good even a few months ago. The more I drew the better I got. it is so nice to meet Someone with a passion for drawing. AND photography! I am the same as you...  nowhere near professional but I like quality photos with my phone and camera.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 31, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Those are wesome - you're very talented!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 31, 2015)

I doodle cartoons to liven up lessons in my high school classes but my 12 year old is a talent.  Love to watch that kid create.  He did a pic for my my mom and grandmother recently, a recreation of a small old photo of my grandfather and mother.  I wish I could draw people.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 31, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> I doodle cartoons to liven up lessons in my high school classes but my 12 year old is a talent.  Love to watch that kid create.  He did a pic for my my mom and grandmother recently, a recreation of a small old photo of my grandfather and mother.  I wish I could draw people.



I am jealous! I can't do cartoons Lol. And that is awesome about your son.  I love to hear that kids are into art now days. Around me many are not.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 31, 2015)

I can draw stick people, does that count? 

Very cool @Samantha drawz & @luvmypets 

Pearce, you should post the pic!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes Goat Whisperer.... stick people do count 

Agree with you...Pearce should post that pic...soooooooooooooo great!!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2015)

They totally count @Goat Whisperer ! And Yes,  @Pearce Pastures That'd be awesome to see!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> View attachment 8578 View attachment 8579



WOW! He is awesome! Definitely should be proud of that  I sure couldn't do that at 12 years old!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 1, 2015)

Stick figures for me too  

Really neat drawings that are being showed!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Wow your good! I have a hard time with horses, and can't draw birds...  And believe it or not, I wasn't this good even a few months ago. The more I drew the better I got. it is so nice to meet Someone with a passion for drawing. AND photography! I am the same as you...  nowhere near professional but I like quality photos with my phone and camera.


Thank you  

Horses are my strong point, but I can draw dogs and chickens. I always use reference pictures so I can capture all the details and shading. I remember watching drawing tutorials for hours xD


When I was younger I would always take my moms camera and fill it with photos, which she "loved"..

lol now I have my own camera and Everytime I upload pictures there is a good 200-400! Even though not every shot is perfect, the clear ones with perfect lighting make up for it. 

I can upload some if you want.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2015)

I would love that! I am the same way... for every "good" picture I take I took about 20 to get that one LOL.


----------



## aalissa (Apr 1, 2015)

After 20+ years of not picking up water colors... these are what I was able to do...


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 1, 2015)

Here are some of my photos! 

Here is our main rooster Pretty Boy aka Pritz 
 

Next up is a young picture of his son pic vs an older picture
  

Miro as a baby. He is now a big drake.
 

Our dog Maggie 
 

Our other dog Shadow
 
Our Ram reggie outside in the snow. 
 

These photos are very clear. Putting them as thumbnails kind of take out the quality. Anyways hope you enjoyed


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)

aalissa said:


> After 20+ years of not picking up water colors... these are what I was able to do...View attachment 8587


Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)

luvmypets said:


> Here are some of my photos!
> 
> Here is our main rooster Pretty Boy aka Pritz
> View attachment 8599
> ...


Oh I love them! Captured them perfectly


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)

Here are some of my photos that I have done over the years. Most with my phone cameras so nothing too fancy. I have a very bad addiction to adding filters and editing my photos.... I admit it, it is a problem...


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's my best pic.  I will have to scan a drawing somehow!  I actually took the picture no photoshop ping at all.


----------



## aalissa (Apr 8, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Those are beautiful!!!


Thank you so much. 
My career, marriage and children prevented me from painting and all things art... but I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 8, 2015)

Queen Mum said:


> Here's my best pic.  I will have to scan a drawing somehow!  I actually took the picture no photoshop ping at all.
> 
> View attachment 8820


WOW!! that is a gorgeous shot!   Amazing!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 8, 2015)

I started drawing and painting as a child and had studied art in college, planning to be an art teacher. But then marriage and children redirected my path.  Over the years I learned to paint watercolors and taught myself to do calligraphy. I can't do any of that now, due to "Essential Familial Tremors"  GRRR!  I can't even write with a pen anymore, because my writing is too shaky to be legible..  However I can take photos if I use a tripod, So that is my form of artistic expression now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 8, 2015)

And your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 8, 2015)

Queen Mum said:


> Here's my best pic.  I will have to scan a drawing somehow!  I actually took the picture no photoshop ping at all.
> 
> View attachment 8820


WOW that is awesome! I love it!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 8, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> I started drawing and painting as a child and had studied art in college, planning to be an art teacher. But then marriage and children redirected my path.  Over the years I learned to paint watercolors and thought myself to do calligraphy. I can't do any of that now, due to "Familial Essential Tremors"  GRRR!  I can't even write with a pen anymore, because my writing is too shaky to be legible..  However I can take photos if I use a tripod, So that is my form of artistic expression now.
> 
> View attachment 8867
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful photos! and I am very sorry to hear about not being able to do that anymore. I often have pinched nerves or severe pain so I can have a difficult time concentrating or even doing anything art related... Taking photos from my chair on those days helps me immensely!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 11, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> I started drawing and painting as a child and had studied art in college, planning to be an art teacher. But then marriage and children redirected my path.  Over the years I learned to paint watercolors and thought myself to do calligraphy. I can't do any of that now, due to "Familial Essential Tremors"  GRRR!  I can't even write with a pen anymore, because my writing is too shaky to be legible..  However I can take photos if I use a tripod, So that is my form of artistic expression now.



I can SO relate to the need for a tripod.  My cellphone camera is USELESS!  drat!  Love your pictures.  What is the blue flower?


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 11, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> View attachment 8728


   This is my favorite shot!  It is so darned cute!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Queen Mum said:


> I can SO relate to the need for a tripod.  My cellphone camera is USELESS!  drat!  Love your pictures.  What is the blue flower?


 yeah, cell phone cameras are a challenge!  If I anchor my elbow on something and hold the camera with two hands, I might get a clear shot.  I do delete a lot of my cell phone shots though. 

Thanks, Queen Mum!  The blue photo is a closeup of my favorite flower - violet. This one is about 16th generation of the first violet plant that I dug out of the lawn of my "new" 85 year old Craftsman cottage. I spotted It the first Spring I owned the house, in Rochester, MN. After carefully  mowing around it and several others, I dug them up and planted then in my flower bed border. That border ended up being 15" wide and the whole front and sides of my house.  When I sold the house, I took some plants with me. That was 3 houses ago. 

I use this violet photo as my avatar for some of the forum sites I am on.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Queen Mum said:


> This is my favorite shot!  It is so darned cute!


Thank you @Queen Mum it is by far one of my favorites. Miss that guy more than words can describe.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> yeah, cell phone cameras are a challenge!  If I anchor my elbow on something and hold the camera with two hands, I might get a clear shot.  I do delete a lot of my cell phone shots though.
> 
> Thanks, Queen Mum!  The blue photo is a closeup of my favorite flower - violet. This one is about 16th generation of the first violet plant that I dug out of the lawn of my "new" 85 year old Craftsman cottage. I spotted It the first Spring I owned the house, in Rochester, MN. After carefully  mowing around it and several others, I dug them up and planted then in my flowered border. That border ended up being 15" wide and the whole front and sides of my house.  When I sold the house, I took some plants with me. That was 3 houses ago.
> 
> I use this violet photo as my avatar for some of the forum sites I am on.




It is an amazing shot! and I would have taken them with me when I left too Lol! Glad to meet someone else who at least used to live in MN if you don't still


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you, Samantha. We have moved several times (with a ten year stop in Pennsylvania) and now are living in East Texas.  Sadly, my violet progeny didn't survive the move to Texas last Summer.   So, I bought some seeds and am planning to start some new violet plant's to grow on our new little farm - Devonviolet Acres.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Thank you, Samantha. No, we have moved several times (with a ten year stop in Pennsylvania) and now are living in East Texas.  Sadly, my violet progeny didn't survive the move to Texas last Summer.   So, I bought some seeds aand am planning to start some new violet plant's to grow on our new little farm - Devonviolet Acres.


Awe sad but so happy that you will get some new ones!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Here are some more of my favorite violet photos:


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Here are some more of my favorite violet photos:
> 
> View attachment 9057 View attachment 9058 View attachment 9059 View attachment 9060 View attachment 9061 View attachment 9062


My mom loves pansies and we had some that looked very similar to these. May be why I like them so much!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

We finally hung pictures on the walls, 3 months after moving into our new home. Here are some of my watercolor paintings, and one of our little (7 pound) white Persian. We rescued her when she was about five and lost her last Summer (just before our move to TX) at the age of 13. We both miss her so much and cried when we hung this on the wall.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> My mom loves pansies and we had some that looked very similar to these. May be why I like them so much!


That could be. I grew up with pansies, and painted them as a girl. THEN, I discovered violets and fell in love.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> View attachment 9063 View attachment 9064 View attachment 9065 View attachment 9066 View attachment 9067 We finally hung pictures on the walls, 3 months after moving into our new home. Here are some of my watercolor paintings, and one of our little (7 pound) white Persian. We rescued her when she was about five and lost her last Summer (just before our move to TX) at the age of 13. We both miss her so much and cried when we hung this on the wall.


WOW!!! those are outstanding! I wish I could paint half as well. I am still teaching myself. and I feel your pain with your loss, beautiful photo.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 13, 2015)

there is so much talent on this forum!!

I do farm and animal photography. -- my website is down right now so youll come to a lost page but i plan to get it back up once the baby is born and settled. A friend of mine has asked me to do her daughter's maternity photos. I dont often photograph people, humams are unnatural in front of a camera with rare exceptions. A few of these are from a couple jobs ive been hired for. I also love small details of things, without being ful


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW Sweetened!  Beautiful photos!  Your style is very similar to mine.  

The one of the cat reminds me of a cat l got shortly after moving in to my little house in Rochester, MN.  I called him Pumpkin. He was mostly white with just a little orange. . . . a little bit 'o pumpkin and a LOT of whipped cream. I miss him too! 

I haven't been able to be online lately. When is the baby due?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Y'all are so good!! I like to take photos sometimes, and I sometimes draw, (very rarely), but I'm nowhere as good as you all!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Love the cat picture too @Sweetened!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow @Sweetened those are amazing! I wish I could get myself a nice camera to really start doing more serious photography but just havent had time. Congrats on baby coming soon  so exciting, new life is!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's my Pumpkin. All my other photos of him seem to have disappeared in my many moves.  He was in my life when our only option was taking film to be processed.  I have become a lot more prolific in my photo taking, since we we went digital.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Aww! He's cute Devonviolet!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh he is so beautiful! I mean handsome! My best friend/"sister" has a cat looks just like him.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 13, 2015)

You know who else is a natural with photography here is purplequeenvt.  LOVE her pics!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 13, 2015)

Purplequeen IS great!

I am due july 13th, @Devonviolet! Pumpkin was lovely! This cat is my hubs grandparents cat, a rescued stray they called Missy; its a boy LOL. He is a peach colour!

Samantha, the camera I use is an oooold canon digital rebel, one of the originals. Its getting uo there in age, doesnt take poctures in quick succession for long anymore. I use a long lense without a stabalizer which means 90% of the pictures taken are crap. I was lucky, it was hubbies camera when we got together and i took t over. He prefers to do wildlife and landscape photography. Learning filters (as you have) is an exceptional art, and can certainly pull pictures from the brink. Same thing used to be done in dark rooms.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh that is awesome and Yes... I had a really nice one but just doesn't take photos hardly anymore. The shutter button is no longer wanting to do it's job. Very sad for me. One day I'll have another.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Pumpkin _was_ special.  HE picked me over my friend's little girl. 

Originally a "barn cat", he looked very similar to a Turkish Van cat.  One of the photos I can't find, shows his tail, which is like the Turkish Van cat.  

I was single for several years after I got him, and he became my "guard cat".  The one bathroom in the house was on the second floor. When I had parties, he would sit on the landing half way up the stairs, and growl if someone wanted to go up to the bathroom.  One time a friend's son stayed over night, on the sofa.  I was wakened up in the middle of the night, to him calling me, saying Pumpkin wouldn't let him go to the bathroom.  

Another time, he was sitting in the middle, of the living room, and someone came up to the front door and knocked.  Pumpkin actually growled like a dog!!!  

When I met DH and he started coming over, Pumpkin would growl at him if he sat next to me on the sofa.  When I was sure that DH was here to stay, I told Pumpkin, as much as I loved him, if it came down to who got to stay, it would be DH!  Amazingly, Pumpkin calmed down and started letting him pet him. Not too long after, he started sitting in DH's lap, and all was well!  

Sadly, when he was 10, he suffered a massive aneurysm, which left him blind, deaf and paralysed in his back legs. Our most humane option was to put him to sleep.  I cried for days after that!!!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Pumpkin _was_ special.  HE picked me over my friend's little girl.
> 
> Originally a "barn cat", he looked very similar to a Turkish Van cat.  One of the photos I can't find, shows his tail, which is like the Turkish Van cat.
> 
> ...


Oh no I'm so sorry!!!  

Growing up I had a similar story. My mom had a Siamese before meeting my dad. He hated my dad Lol. So I came along and they were worried about him with me because he'd attack my dad and so on. Only liked my mom really. So they brought blanket home with my smell and he laid on it and wouldn't let my dad touch it!  Growled just like that! When I was a couple months old I Guess I stopped breathing and my mom called an ambulance and he laid next to me on the floor and wouldn't even let my mom near me. She finally got him locked away and then while I was hospitalized he sat in my car seat and would growl at every one. He also would corner my cousins and the dogs. He wouldn't let them through from the kitchen to the dining room or vice versa. He'd sit in front of the bathroom door and not let people out of it. He was kind of a jerk but he was my guard cat Lol.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> Purplequeen IS great!
> 
> I am due july 13th, @Devonviolet! Pumpkin was lovely! This cat is my hubs grandparents cat, a rescued stray they called Missy; its a boy LOL. He is a peach colour!
> 
> Samantha, the camera I use is an oooold canon digital rebel, one of the originals. Its getting uo there in age, doesnt take poctures in quick succession for long anymore. I use a long lense without a stabalizer which means 90% of the pictures taken are crap. I was lucky, it was hubbies camera when we got together and i took t over. He prefers to do wildlife and landscape photography. Learning filters (as you have) is an exceptional art, and can certainly pull pictures from the brink. Same thing used to be done in dark rooms.


Congrats Sweetened!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Pumpkin _was_ special.  HE picked me over my friend's little girl.
> 
> Originally a "barn cat", he looked very similar to a Turkish Van cat.  One of the photos I can't find, shows his tail, which is like the Turkish Van cat.
> 
> ...


Cute stories! Sorry for your loss at the same time!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry!!!
> 
> Growing up I had a similar story. My mom had a Siamese before meeting my dad. He hated my dad Lol. So I came along and they were worried about him with me because he'd attack my dad and so on. Only liked my mom really. So they brought blanket home with my smell and he laid on it and wouldn't let my dad touch it!  Growled just like that! When I was a couple months old I Guess I stopped breathing and my mom called an ambulance and he laid next to me on the floor and wouldn't even let my mom near me. She finally got him locked away and then while I was hospitalized he sat in my car seat and would growl at every one. He also would corner my cousins and the dogs. He wouldn't let them through from the kitchen to the dining room or vice versa. He'd sit in front of the bathroom door and not let people out of it. He was kind of a jerk but he was my guard cat Lol.


WOW! That's quite a story!  Aren't animals amazing?  I have a friend who has a Teacup Chihuahua (she weighs only 2-1/2 pounds), that has saved his life several times by alerting him or his wife that he had a medical emergency (stroke, heart attack and diabetic coma)!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> Purplequeen IS great!
> 
> I am due july 13th, @Devonviolet! Pumpkin was lovely! This cat is my hubs grandparents cat, a rescued stray they called Missy; its a boy LOL. He is a peach colour!


That's awesome, Sweetened!  How exciting!  Only 3 more months!  Is this your first? Or do you have other children? I won't say kids - I KNOW you have those!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 13, 2015)

Bahaha. Yes our first! No other children for us.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes! Love to draw and take photos!


----------



## Valais (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll post some photos one of these days. I love all forms of art, from carving, to painting, to drawing, to graphic design. I've done t-shirts, logos, business cards, helicopter decals (UH-1A, UH-1B) and more. Mostly I just draw for my daughters, and did some concept designs for custom window frames while in Canada.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 30, 2015)

A few photos I took yesterday. we are at the stage with the baby bunnies that is the most fun to take photos of LOL. Eyes are opening and they are starting to explore everything.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 30, 2015)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Yes! Love to draw and take photos!
> View attachment 9333 View attachment 9334


LOVE!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 30, 2015)

Valais said:


> I'll post some photos one of these days. I love all forms of art, from carving, to painting, to drawing, to graphic design. I've done t-shirts, logos, business cards, helicopter decals (UH-1A, UH-1B) and more. Mostly I just draw for my daughters, and did some concept designs for custom window frames while in Canada.


I cannot wait to see them


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 30, 2015)

Mt latest project underway


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wow, you are really good. All I can draw is horses because that has been my obsession since I was 3. Made a horse head sculpture when I was in the 4th grade.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Mt latest project underway
> 
> View attachment 10845


Samantha, that is amazing! If I could like your post 100 times, I would! 

You are very talented! Meanwhile I will go back to what I'm good at... drawing stick people and milking goats


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 30, 2015)

My four horned ram.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah he's s Jacob but a hair sheep. Don't know how unusual that is.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

lkmartin1230 said:


> Wow, you are really good. All I can draw is horses because that has been my obsession since I was 3. Made a horse head sculpture when I was in the 4th grade.


Thank you! I would love to see your horses sometime!  I struggle with horses LOL. And yet, I have tackled them for an upcoming project...


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Samantha, that is amazing! If I could like your post 100 times, I would!
> 
> You are very talented! Meanwhile I will go back to what I'm good at... drawing stick people and milking goats


Thank you so much! I will give you lessons if you give me lessons! LOL!!! I just milked my first anything a couple weeks ago and have another year to go before I will have to actually do it  I am sooooo in trouble!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> My four horned ram. View attachment 10847


  That is absolutely breathtaking!  I pray one day I can paint like that!   LOVE!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks. It's mixed media, pastel and colored pencils. It's hard to find time to draw these days.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

My attempts at oil painting are atrocious lol. All about practice.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

Oooo sorry! Looking closer at it I can see that now  I know how that is... I tried starting up a portrait business and logos and it is easier to do that in the winter to be honest... Now I just got invited to a dog rescues craft show in November by someone I worked with through the rescue and I HAVE to get some done and I am going to get prints made of them so I can have the original and i will have less work to do  That way I will know the popular ones and can make more of them.... We will see.... I will bring one in as a tester to see if I like how they would look and go from there. Then making the frames is an entirely different story...


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> My attempts at oil painting are atrocious lol. All about practice.


Yes it is... and my painting skills are.... not quite as developed as my pencil and colored pencil


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a part time job that is physically demanding, a bunch of sheep and chickens and two LGD pups who are determined to chew up everything I own. It's hard especially now (hot at work and home) to get any art done. Below a quick piece. I'm always self conscious about horses as I'm not familiar w anatomy.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> I have a part time job that is physically demanding, a bunch of sheep and chickens and two LGD pups who are determined to chew up everything I own. It's hard especially now (hot at work and home) to get any art done. Below a quick piece. I'm always self conscious about horses as I'm not familiar w anatomy. View attachment 10853


Wow! that is amazing! 

I work full time 8.5 hours a day with a 3 hour round trip commute then goats, dogs and rabbits. Not mentioning the needy house cat... Both of our dogs, Collie(16 months)  and Pyr/bernard(10 months) are that way... they take my stuff when I turn around for a split second and chew it up. Like water jug caps for the rabbits, dishes for the rabbits, my favorite is my knife and pliers handles.... the big lug of a pyr mix shattered my second water bucket for the goats by flipping over onto it. Do you have the issues of them running right into you because they do not pay attention to where they are going or is that just my big oaf LOL! You know what they say though, If you can survive their puppyhood you will have an outstanding dog!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

Sounds like you have your hands full. I'm busy but glad to be living a rural life. Time to go check


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 31, 2015)

With frustrating hand tremors, I have turned my focus to photography. Here is a breathtaking sunset I got this past Spring, as we waited for a major thunderstorm headed our way. This is looking West, toward Dallas. It seems it was a freak combination of the sun setting behind thunder clouds, reflecting off the raindrops.

I happened to walk into our office, that evening, and it looked like the sky was on fire! It reminded me of a smoke filled sky, when there is a massive forest fire.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 31, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> My four horned ram. View attachment 10847


Awesome!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 31, 2015)

The red sky photo. Excuse my clumsy posts folks.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 6, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> With frustrating hand tremors, I have turned my focus to photography. Here is a breathtaking sunset I got this past Spring, as we waited for a major thunderstorm headed our way. This is looking West, toward Dallas. It seems it was a freak combination of the sun setting behind thunder clouds, reflecting off the raindrops.
> 
> I happened to walk into our office, that evening, and it looked like the sky was on fire! It reminded me of a smoke filled sky, when there is a massive forest fire.
> 
> View attachment 10856


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 6, 2015)

Here are a couple of my peices from this past week. The herding one is still being worked on but the other two are finished and delivered. That is my handsome Nephew   

 
I have actually just been asked to donate some of my peices / gift certificate for a personalized portrait to a rescue group so I am super excited. It is not the first time I have been asked to donate, nor the first or only  time I will donate but every time for me is super exciting hehe.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice work. Somebody's barking. Will be back....


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 6, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> Here are a couple of my peices from this past week. The herding one is still being worked on but the other two are finished and delivered. That is my handsome Nephew
> View attachment 10935View attachment 10936 View attachment 10937
> I have actually just been asked to donate some of my peices / gift certificate for a personalized portrait to a rescue group so I am super excited. It is not the first time I have been asked to donate, nor the first or only  time I will donate but every time for me is super exciting hehe.


Very nice! Your portraits remind me of a pencil drawing I did of my son when he was 8 months old.  I made the mistake of doing it on newsprint, because that was all I had at the time. DS is now 38 and the drawing is long gone, since it turned so brown, that the drawing was hard to see. 

Good for you, donating portraits for charity. That's awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 6, 2015)

Devonviolet said:


> Very nice! Your portraits remind me of a pencil drawing I did of my son when he was 8 months old.  I made the mistake of doing it on newsprint, because that was all I had at the time. DS is now 38 and the drawing is long gone, since it turned so brown, that the drawing was hard to see.
> 
> Good for you, donating portraits for charity. That's awesome!


Awe I am so sorry! That is heartbreaking!  

Thank you.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 7, 2015)

If you're willing to risk it you might spray it with a workable fixative and trace the darkened image then work a new piece. I sometimes trace my own work to transfer an image or to archive it.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 7, 2015)

For Samantha drawz, such nice work! I'd like to start an animal portrait biz but I'm going to have to make major changes to do it. Paraphrasing a farm wife's blog- if you don't do your chores something wilts, suffers or dies. Not that you need it but  I've found The Big Book of Realistic Drawing Secrets by Carrie Stuart Parks a very good study. Uh ohagain.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 7, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> If you're willing to risk it you might spray it with a workable fixative and trace the darkened image then work a new piece. I sometimes trace my own work to transfer an image or to archive it.


I agree. It is worth it. I spray mine with a fixative to reduce smudging when they are finished but I try to scan them as well now or at least take a decent photo of them.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 7, 2015)

Blue Sky said:


> For Samantha drawz, such nice work! I'd like to start an animal portrait biz but I'm going to have to make major changes to do it. Paraphrasing a farm wife's blog- if you don't do your chores something wilts, suffers or dies. Not that you need it but  I've found The Big Book of Realistic Drawing Secrets by Carrie Stuart Parks a very good study. Uh ohagain.




Awe thank you! I have been attempting to but it takes for one, a LOT of work and for two, people to actually know about you to purchase them lol. And I totally agree... can not neglect the chores. I will also have to get my hands on that book! I am constantly looking for ways to improve my techniques.   I can see myself grow with each portrait I do. I tried those different pencils where some are softer than others and I have a super hard time with them... I do all of mine with a regular #2 pencil and just control the pressure.... I am still learning


----------



## mikiz (Aug 12, 2015)

I do paintings of people's pets, dogs mostly but I've done a few horses. 
When I get a chance I'll post some pictures


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 12, 2015)

mikiz said:


> I do paintings of people's pets, dogs mostly but I've done a few horses.
> When I get a chance I'll post some pictures


I can't wait to see!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

you are so good at drawing!


----------



## mikiz (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok, these are some of the paintings I've done. 

This one is the most recent, took about 10-12 hours all up, you can see how much better it is than the ones below






These others are about a year old and older.


























I have a few sketches that I've done for the paintings, and to be honest I like the simple sketches better than the paintings sometimes


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 13, 2015)

mikiz said:


> Ok, these are some of the paintings I've done.
> 
> This one is the most recent, took about 10-12 hours all up, you can see how much better it is than the ones below
> 
> ...


 those are amazing! I absolutely love seeing how you have matured with your art! I have done similar things with mine. I will take a favorite drawing from, say, 1 year ago and redo it and love to see how much I have matured in my techniques. 

It is so true that sometimes simpler is better.


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 13, 2015)

mikiz said:


> Ok, these are some of the paintings I've done.
> 
> This one is the most recent, took about 10-12 hours all up, you can see how much better it is than the ones below
> 
> ...


 
Woah! so good


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 21, 2015)

I managed to finish up 2 more pieces over this past week.  I think they are Some of my best yet


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 21, 2015)

Awwwww! So sweet!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 23, 2015)

love 'em!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Sep 17, 2015)

cute!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 28, 2015)

Here are some of my latest pieces I have been working on. The lab and boxer dogs are donation pieces while the shepherd and girl were a commissioned piece. The deer and little boy and his dog are pieces that will be turned into prints hopefully along with some of the others.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 28, 2015)

Those are great!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 28, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Those are great!


Thank you so much! I have been working hard on scheduling time to get them done little by little for a craft show in November and it has been a struggle but building my inventory will be the hardest part, adding new pieces here and there will be less difficult as it will be the occasional piece and not all of them at once


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 28, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking fantastic! 

LOVE the boy and his dog


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Oct 3, 2015)

@Samantha drawz  - Hey there, I noticed that you said you have worked on farm logos before. I didn't see any direct examples here- do you have any? We may need help coming up with something once our homestead gets off the ground and starts putting out more lumber and seed next year.

(P.S. Don't have much of a photography example to add here, but I figured I would try. This was snapped at our preacher's house, by collecting some of his empty shells and setting them on one of his outdoor tables where he practices and sights his guns in.)


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you @Blue Sky
Thank you @Goat Whisperer I do too  hoping to get to work on some more pieces in the coming weeks but have been super busy with peeling and freezing apples as we got about 40#s off of our tree this year

@HomesteaderWife I have done logos with non realistic things but I have to admit, it was a struggle. I have an easier time doing realistic. and I absolutely LOVE that photo! I am a gun person hehe


----------



## Chicken Girl (Oct 8, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me popping in here, @Samantha drawz  those drawings are amazing! I love drawing but I'm terrible at it .


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 28, 2015)

I am sorry I just saw your post @Chicken Girl ! Thank you so much!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey, just thought I would pop in here, like @Chicken Girl I am not a good artist with regular things, however I have made it to State Fair with my Cake Decorating, the results there weren't good but the two cakes that were amazing at county were: a candy shop thing, and a chick


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 31, 2015)

That is awesome! I am anything in the food field "slightly delayed" lol. I would love to see pictures of your cakes if you have any


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> That is awesome! I am anything in the food field "slightly delayed" lol. I would love to see pictures of your cakes if you have any


Oh, nice I think I am slightly ahead. Some time soon probably on Sunday I will write in my journal about my cake decorating experience


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> That is awesome! I am anything in the food field "slightly delayed" lol. I would love to see pictures of your cakes if you have any


Oh, nice I think I am slightly ahead. Some time soon probably on Sunday I will write in my journal about my cake decorating experience


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 31, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh, nice I think I am slightly ahead. Some time soon probably on Sunday I will write in my journal about my cake decorating experience


That will be great to see!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, I will look through now and maybe change my avatar


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Okay, I realized that I won't quite yet change my avatar until the Bowl games are over, despite the fact the CSU lost I will still keep it the same. 
This was the practice cake for County Contest


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 4, 2016)

That looks great!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 4, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> That looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 5, 2016)

I love drawing, but I'm not all that great...I'm better at sewing. All of your pictures are lovely! I


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks, please post photos


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 6, 2016)

Hope A. said:


> I love drawing, but I'm not all that great...I'm better at sewing. All of your pictures are lovely! I


Thank you so much. I would love to see photos of your work.


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 10, 2016)

Here is one of my collie pup, Marta.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 10, 2016)

That's amazing


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2016)

How did I miss this thread? I am amazed at the talent here. Good, very good, ya'll. Samantha thanks for starting this thread. I used to draw, then life happened. I switched to needlepoint, then to sewing and upholstery, now I don't do artwork. Haven't in years. My "art" turned into practical things, like chicken coops, gardens, fencing and so on.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 10, 2016)

Queen Mum said:


> I can SO relate to the need for a tripod.  My cellphone camera is USELESS!  drat!  Love your pictures.  What is the blue flower?


Sorry @Queen Mum.  I just found this. To answer your question, the blue flower is a Wild Violet.








I took these photos in my garden in PA. 

In the Spring, about 20 years ago, when I was mowing the lawn of my Craftsman Bungalow, in Rochester, MN, I noticed a purple flower in the grass. On closer inspection, I realized it was a violet plant. I LOVE violets - going way back in my childhood. So, I carefully mowed around it and several others I found. I went back & dug them up & planted a border of them in my flower beds. The border ended up being 12 inches wide & 30 feet long!

When I sold that house I took several trays of plants with me. These were in our garden in PA, and were off-spring of those plants.

Sadly, when we moved from PA to TX, the plants I brought didn't survive the hot dry summer, our first year here. I have bought some seed & will try starting some new violet plants this coming Spring.


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 13, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> That's amazing


Thank you!


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 13, 2016)

W


Devonviolet said:


> Sorry @Queen Mum.  I just found this. To answer your question, the blue flower is a Wild Violet.
> View attachment 13469
> 
> View attachment 13470
> ...


Wow! Those pictures are lovely!


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 13, 2016)

Hope A. said:


> Here is one of my collie pup, Marta. View attachment 13451


I absolutely love this! Even more so that it is a collie  lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 13, 2016)

Baymule said:


> How did I miss this thread? I am amazed at the talent here. Good, very good, ya'll. Samantha thanks for starting this thread. I used to draw, then life happened. I switched to needlepoint, then to sewing and upholstery, now I don't do artwork. Haven't in years. My "art" turned into practical things, like chicken coops, gardens, fencing and so on.


Thank you so much. And I get that LOL THings get sooo hectic in the barn area here.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 13, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> Sorry @Queen Mum.  I just found this. To answer your question, the blue flower is a Wild Violet.
> View attachment 13469
> 
> View attachment 13470
> ...


Beautiful photos!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> Sorry @Queen Mum.  I just found this. To answer your question, the blue flower is a Wild Violet.
> View attachment 13469
> 
> View attachment 13470
> ...



Just yesterday I was walking around my DD's yard, looking at all the wild violets in their yard. I can have all I want--I was thinking of you. I will pot some up for you and you can get started on your violets again!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 13, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Just yesterday I was walking around my DD's yard, looking at all the wild violets in their yard. I can have all I want--I was thinking of you. I will pot some up for you and you can get started on your violets again!



Oh WOW! Thank you @Baymule!   

I'll take all you can/want to get for me!


----------



## Hope A. (Jan 13, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> I absolutely love this! Even more so that it is a collie  lol.


Thank you! I am absolutely, positively, completely in love with collies in general, and Marta in particular.   Do you have a picture of your collie?


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 15, 2016)

Hope A. said:


> Thank you! I am absolutely, positively, completely in love with collies in general, and Marta in particular.   Do you have a picture of your collie?



My very first Collie, Lady. I had 12.5 wonderful years with her. 



 
And here is my girl Stella, Rumely is in here as well lol.  She will be 2 in March already. WOW! 


 

And their daughter, Sadie.


----------



## The Curly girl (Jan 15, 2016)

Nothing as good as yours... Lol but just remembered i had this.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 15, 2016)

@Samantha drawz what beautiful dogs! I am a sucker for a blue merle color. I have an Australian shepherd that is a blue merle. Your collie is gorgeous. 

This is Polly and my Mom. Mom had a stroke at 88 and moved in with us. Polly was a great comfort to Mom. She passed away Fathers Day 2015 at age 92. Polly meant a lot to my Mom. Polly is my dog, makes every step I do.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 15, 2016)

Polly is the sweetest little dog!  I just adore her!  She has the coolest eyes! One blue & one brown(?).  Whenever we stop by, for a visit, Polly always comes to me for lots of pets & attention.    And her fur is so soft!


----------



## Blue Sky (Jan 16, 2016)

It's amazing how dogs know who needs them.


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 20, 2016)

The Curly girl said:


> Nothing as good as yours... Lol but just remembered i had this. View attachment 13591


I love this! I love the saying with it as well


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 20, 2016)

Baymule said:


> @Samantha drawz what beautiful dogs! I am a sucker for a blue merle color. I have an Australian shepherd that is a blue merle. Your collie is gorgeous.
> 
> This is Polly and my Mom. Mom had a stroke at 88 and moved in with us. Polly was a great comfort to Mom. She passed away Fathers Day 2015 at age 92. Polly meant a lot to my Mom. Polly is my dog, makes every step I do.
> 
> View attachment 13600


She is absolutely beautiful! I am blown away with how they always know who needs them. Stella is still a puppy by far and quite loud and rambunctious but when there is a baby or elderly people around she is a completely different dog. No jumping up, not as much barking and so on. Just ever so gently bumps her nose to their cheeks for kisses.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 23, 2016)

Some of my newest photographs. 

Spring has officially sprung here!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (May 23, 2016)

Plums?


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2016)

Lovely pics @Samantha drawz  What is that pretty blue flower?


----------



## samssimonsays (May 24, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> Plums?


No clue!  We didn't plant anything and they weren't there last year... I don't think... they are down by the swamp


----------



## samssimonsays (May 24, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Lovely pics @Samantha drawz  What is that pretty blue flower?


Thank you! I am not sure exactly... it was in my friends yard. They were everywhere and spread like grass. She had no clue what they were either  man... I have zero clue what any of the things I took pictures of are.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 24, 2016)

I think it's a Bluebell.  But whatever it is - it's beautiful! 

You can google 'bluebell' and see several varieties - and they are very similar to the posted pic.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 24, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I think it's a Bluebell.  But whatever it is - it's beautiful!
> 
> You can google 'bluebell' and see several varieties - and they are very similar to the posted pic.


Ah! I found them!  They are Siberian squill. You are right, they do look a lot like a blue bell. But they open up more during the day and face up or out instead of down. (They really are even more beautiful while open!)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 24, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 24, 2016)

By golly - I believe you're right!  They are a stunning flower.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 24, 2016)

so @Samantha drawz what type of camera do you use?


----------



## samssimonsays (May 24, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> so @Samantha drawz what type of camera do you use?


Samsung Galaxy s6 Active phone LOL.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 24, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Samsung Galaxy s6 Active phone LOL.



that's great!!


----------



## Mini Horses (May 24, 2016)

Your artwork is awesome!   I don't draw, even have issues with cameras     Those donations will come back with more work.  A gal on a horse forum I use does portraits from pictures and is swamped!   Really good and people often want a portrait once an animal passes over the Rainbow Bridge.

A lot of talent here!!!

My outlet was sewing.   Lot of seamstress work for years.  Then the barn got in the way  -- time, time, time.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 24, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Your artwork is awesome!   I don't draw, even have issues with cameras     Those donations will come back with more work.  A gal on a horse forum I use does portraits from pictures and is swamped!   Really good and people often want a portrait once an animal passes over the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> A lot of talent here!!!
> 
> My outlet was sewing.   Lot of seamstress work for years.  Then the barn got in the way  -- time, time, time.


Thanks! I have had issues drawing since my accident in November sadly. It hurts to draw. I am working on it though. I need it back.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 24, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Thanks! I have had issues drawing since my accident in November sadly. It hurts to draw. I am working on it though. I need it back.



that's a bummer, hope it starts feeling better!! 

my kids and I like to make cards- using stamps- they take the ones they make to fair.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 24, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> that's a bummer, hope it starts feeling better!!
> 
> my kids and I like to make cards- using stamps- they take the ones they make to fair.


That is great!


----------



## TAH (May 27, 2016)

I have not shared any of my drawings yet so here is one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## TAH (May 27, 2016)

I am still sitting here drawing so I will show pics of the finished product.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

An art thread, too?  You've got it all!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 9, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm      What an awesome talent you have!   Those are beautiful!


----------



## TAH (Aug 9, 2016)

Those are amazing


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> Those are amazing



Thank you!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 15, 2016)

Those are amazing @Green Acres Farm  I aim to improve to that point some day.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 15, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Those are amazing @Green Acres Farm  I aim to improve to that point some day.


Thank you! 
Your drawings are beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 15, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Thank you!
> Your drawings are beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 13, 2016)

Some "work in progress" pieces I have going right now. One is for making prints and the other is for my own personal wall.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 13, 2016)

Love them!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you @frustratedearthmother    The personalities really start to come to life with each layer I add of shading. I don't know how I ever did it with just one single #2 pencil now that I have started using the different weights of graphite.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 13, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Thank you @frustratedearthmother    The personalities really start to come to life with each layer I add of shading. I don't know how I ever did it with just one single #2 pencil now that I have started using the different weights of graphite.


They're really good! 
I usually use a regular pencil when I draw. I'll have to try others.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 13, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> They're really good!
> I usually use a regular pencil when I draw. I'll have to try others.


Thanks! It is really a lot of fine tuning. I knew how to control the weight of a #2 pencil and now I use the HB and then the 2HB all the way up to the 6HB pencils to help create more depth.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 17, 2016)

Not done yet


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey @samssimonsays how do you do the faces so well. I have trouble with the structure. Especially in sheep and goats.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 17, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23169


That is amazing!


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 17, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> Hey @samssimonsays how do you do the faces so well. I have trouble with the structure. Especially in sheep and goats.


I usually start with the eyes and work my way out. The eyes are the start of everything for me.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 17, 2016)

I forgot to post the finished product here.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 17, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> @samssimonsays, how long did those take you?


 I shouldn't say lol. In total the six of my own animals took about 5 hours split between three nights..... The little boy and his lgd was about 3 hours between several days as well.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you. I love to draw babies. I started out with them as a kid.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2016)

Any suggestions for drawing Asian eyes.  I can't quite get them right.

Samssimonsays, those goats are awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 17, 2016)

Thank you  

I can't say I've drawn them before but eventually it will come. I had issues with goat eyes and I practiced just the eyes for a while until I got them where I liked them.


----------



## TAH (Dec 9, 2016)

Was messing around with my drawing,


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> Was messing around with my drawing,
> 
> View attachment 25131 View attachment 25132


Looks good! The only thing I would do next time is work on the proportions of the saddle  I struggle a lot with proportions so you're not alone!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 9, 2016)

that is great! horses were and are still the hardest for me to draw. Such beautiful and detailed creatures.


----------



## TAH (Dec 9, 2016)

luvmypets said:


> Looks good! The only thing I would do next time is work on the proportions of the saddle  I struggle a lot with proportions so you're not alone!


Yes I didn't spend a whole lot of time on this one. I hope to get out my good pencils soon. Glad I am not the only one .


----------



## TAH (Dec 9, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> that is great! horses were and are still the hardest for me to draw. Such beautiful and detailed creatures.


They are. Horses are one I can draw pretty well if I spend the time to sit and draw. I am not a person with a lot of patience


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2016)

TAH said:


> They are. Horses are one I can draw pretty well if I spend the time to sit and draw. I am not a person with a lot of patience


What better way to practice your patience than to sit down and do more drawing?


----------



## TAH (Dec 9, 2016)

Baymule said:


> What better way to practice your patience than to sit down and do more drawing?


That is what my dad says, I will say I have gotten better about it.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow! All you guys are great! I've been "drawing" since i could hold a pencil(mostly scribbly doodles of horses), and sort of want to take art lessons. I'm okay at doing horses and rabbits, but i mostly draw fanart.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thats amazing! I love the eyes.


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 18, 2017)

This is a drawing I did a few years back, "Another day", I had been reminiscing about some horse pack trips. In the old days it was still permissible to "highline" your string over night. I think you still can but the stock can't paw the ground, or damage any flora! Try explaining that to your horses and mules!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow!!!! That's amazing!!!


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 18, 2017)

This one also was done some time back. Never came up with a title for it.


----------



## TAH (Feb 18, 2017)

@sonorabitandspur Your amazing!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks, I used to draw all the time, so what you see is the culmination of years of experience. For years I drew for advertisement, mostly cuts of meat. For years I struggled and the single most helpful thing was the use of high quality drawing pencils on good quality paper. Don't spare the graphite! Lol! I love to see others work! I see there are several artist here with great talent! I especially liked the drawing of the border collie and the three sheep. That had a wonderful artistic and at the same time realistic arrangement. It is obvious she knew what she drew!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 20, 2017)

WOW. The shading is excellent. I love how it gives the perfect impression of light coming from a certain angle.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)

@sonorabitandspur Your pieces are amazing! My goal is to reach that point one day! Each day I work at it I can see progress towards it. 

I was not getting notifications on this post again.  

As for the Border collie and three sheep I think I did two different ones. One of their backsides and the border collie following them, the other was it actually herding and the sheep standing facing it.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)

I found several of my paintings from 2012-2013. I had never painted before and decided to give it a try.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 20, 2017)

Those are so cute - but I especially love the bears!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Those are so cute - but I especially love the bears!


Thank you! I don't actually have a photo of it, but it was framed with birch frames and auctioned off for our county wild life rehab center that I volunteered at. The two rabbit ones were donated to my local rabbit club and raffled.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 20, 2017)

Those are really great, especially considering that you had never painted before!!!


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 20, 2017)

Those paintings are an excellent start! I used to work in watercolors. Iwas never satisfied with my oil painting. One of the things that helped me with shading was practising in pen and ink. I never felt I did them well but I have to work in very dark color in conjunction with light paper. I began to see where I needed heavier applications of the dark soft graphite. I use a full spectrum of pencils from 4h to 8b.(II use alot of 6b and 8b pencils.) The brand is Mars Lumograph. Good quality pencils are quite an advantage. Beyond that paper stumps for blending along with pink and gum erasers to also wipe in highlights. Pencil or more properly Graphite is my favorite medium.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you all 

I am with you @sonorabitandspur I have the same range in graphite but am still learning with the much darker ones.  I start out as light as possible and some times its still hard for me to get it worked up to the darkest. But I'm getting there.


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 20, 2017)

I approached sharing the same way.I was always afraid to put down too much graphite. It took me years but finally I began to experiment. I go about it almost totally opposite.. I usually start with the subject and define the dark areas, then working to the light areas and bringing out my details. Then I will work on the sky, then horizon and background. Then I work in the fore ground. Because I am right handed I work from left to right.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 20, 2017)

I have found myself bouncing around between how I handle each piece but I do a lot of the same as you. Main subject first then move on to the background.


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 24, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> View attachment 28104


This is very a beautiful work! Who's inspired you?


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 24, 2017)

This is my work on glass!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 24, 2017)

Stephanie R said:


> This is very a beautiful work! Who's inspired you?


My husband is a firefighter  

Your glass work is beautiful!


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 24, 2017)

samssimonsays said:


> My husband is a firefighter
> 
> Your glass work is beautiful!


wow, that's impressive! I think I've never met any firefighter in my life...
And thanks, I really like the colours of this one 
Unfortunately I am not good at people portraits, but have numerous cats and dogs in watercolour


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 24, 2017)

Stephanie R said:


> wow, that's impressive! I think I've never met any firefighter in my life...
> And thanks, I really like the colours of this one
> Unfortunately I am not good at people portraits, but have numerous cats and dogs in watercolour


That is great! I started with horses and animals and worked my way to people. I started with babies as they were easier to draw for me and worked my way up


----------



## TAH (May 12, 2017)




----------



## CinnamonEli (May 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## luvmypets (May 12, 2017)

I drew this for a water color project


----------



## TAH (May 12, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Nice!


Thanks! 



luvmypets said:


> View attachment 33438 I drew this for a water color project


Cute!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 28, 2017)

@samssimonsays


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 1, 2017)

I totally didn't see any of this I've been gone for a long time. 



Green Acres Farm said:


> @samssimonsays
> 
> View attachment 37205


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2017)

My latest piece. Hoping to have it signed before her next album drops. I've done it since I was in 8th grade. The last one I did was poster sized and..... Really difficult to carry and have signed so I went back to my original 8.5x11 size.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 2, 2017)

So very cool!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2017)

Love! 


Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 38205


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh my gosh, did you DRAW that?!?!?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 28, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh my gosh, did you DRAW that?!?!?


I painted the last one for the ADGA Convention art contest this year.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 28, 2017)

That's amazing. I hope you win! That is just spectacular!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 28, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Sep 29, 2017)

I took a class in acrylic painting a few years ago and this was my finished project-


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 29, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 29, 2017)

very nice @Bayleaf Meadows and @Green Acres Farm


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)

Greenacres farm that is stunning! Love it!

Bayleafmeadows omg! Absolutely beautiful and very nice.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 8, 2017)

I just finished a painting of my friend's dogs at the beach-


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 12, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> I just finished a painting of my friend's dogs at the beach-View attachment 39170


Love it!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 12, 2018)

My latest piece


 

One of my current projects. Only first layer down along with the color.


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Feb 12, 2018)

samssimonsays said:


> My latest piece
> View attachment 43656
> 
> One of my current projects. Only first layer down along with the color.
> View attachment 43655


They are beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 12, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you! I've been torn between writing and drawing and focusing on my writing for a while but now with a few commissioned pieces requested I have transitioned back to drawing.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 12, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 38916


This is


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 12, 2018)

So much talent here!!  They are beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 12, 2018)

I may have forgotten what I have posted in the past... and I have been gone so long that, yeah I will just post a couple pieces. 

Character development for my novel. 
   
A colored piece I did. 
 
another.
 
and some graphite ones. 
 
 
and some throw backs. 2004 Middle school for the colored one (signed by artist) and 2010 college for the large graphite one (also signed by artist) 
  
I hope to get this one signed by her as well... One day.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 14, 2018)

Finished product.


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 13, 2018)

Been working on my realistic drawings and have been proud of how Ive come along so far. I still need to learn how to incorporate finer details to really give that feeling of realness but for now Im just drawing what I see. Im also struggling with how to color things in a realistic way. I'd love to hear any thoughts or advice for making em better. 

This was a birthday present for my best friend




One of my dogs shadow




If any of you have followed my journal you'll know Lucy. Shes my baby girl and the sweetest little piggy on the planet. (Also the sassiest, she was a bottle baby after all)


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 13, 2018)

samssimonsays said:


> Finished product.
> View attachment 43748 View attachment 43749


Beautiful!


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Jul 14, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 50255 View attachment 50254


How did you do in the Get Your Goat contest, @Green Acres Farm ? Do you ever see the rest of the entries?  Or is there somewhere online that ADGA publishes the winners?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 14, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> How did you do in the Get Your Goat contest, @Green Acres Farm ? Do you ever see the rest of the entries?  Or is there somewhere online that ADGA publishes the winners?


I was surprised and honored that it sold for $360 to Jennifer and Mark Weir! There was a bit of an issue with the head of the convention not reporting results for the art contest and some of the other contests until March, but I did end up winning the youth class.  ADGA has since placed new rules in to prevent similar issues in the future.

Here is the link:

http://adga.org/2017-art-contest-results/

Not sure why it says it was published in November, because it wasn’t.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Aug 25, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> View attachment 51569


Makes me smile just looking at that beautiful drawing!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 25, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Makes me smile just looking at that beautiful drawing!


Aw, thanks! Almost done.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Aug 30, 2018)

There are some absolutely gorgeous pieces in here. 

I'm not one to sketch often- this is all I have left right now as an example




I do enjoy painting- craft wise. I'm no expert at painting, but alot of what I do is interpret Bible verses or something in nature for the piece and show what it means to me. What I picture. Some people can sing or write as their ministry- I just paint stuff and hope people can feel what I do about the Scripture on the piece when they look at it. The crosses like those I have thumbnails of below are made with re-purposed pallet a lot of businesses just toss out or burn.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 30, 2018)

HomesteaderWife said:


> There are some absolutely gorgeous pieces in here.
> 
> I'm not one to sketch often- this is all I have left right now as an example
> View attachment 51729
> ...


I love the crosses! Especially the lighthouse one.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 24, 2018)

Simple pulse calendar contest to win a milk machine:

http://archive.aweber.com/awlist4198327/I0oml/h/Milk_Machine_Give_A_Way.htm

Rules:

http://archive.aweber.com/awlist4198327/ETmzl/h/Give_A_Way_Contest.htm


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks @Green Acres Farm! I submitted an entry and won $100 towards a Simple Pulse purchase.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 29, 2018)

Bayleaf Meadows said:


> Thanks @Green Acres Farm! I submitted an entry and won $100 towards a Simple Pulse purchase.  View attachment 53909


That’s awesome! It’s beautiful! Congrats!!

I didn’t end up entering anything this year, but hopefully I will enter again next year.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy (Apr 14, 2019)

My art looks like a baby did it: 



 
Black chicken eating


 
Brown chicken drinking


 
Rooster laying down the way chickens do.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 8, 2020)

reviving a somewhat dead thread. If you spend any time on BYC you may have seen these, but I've taken up drawing and painting since about a year or so ago. Here's some of my work.


----------



## kdogg331 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> reviving a somewhat dead thread. If you spend any time on BYC you may have seen these, but I've taken up drawing and painting since about a year or so ago. Here's some of my work.
> 
> View attachment 79481View attachment 79479View attachment 79478View attachment 79480


Wow these are gorgeous!!


----------



## Niele da Kine (Dec 31, 2020)

Sundragons said:


> reviving a somewhat dead thread. If you spend any time on BYC you may have seen these, but I've taken up drawing and painting since about a year or so ago. Here's some of my work.
> 
> View attachment 79481View attachment 79479View attachment 79478View attachment 79480


What medium is that?  Oils & airbrush?  Guache?  They'd sell well at a ComiCon or any Star Trek/Wars event.


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 3, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> What medium is that?  Oils & airbrush?  Guache?  They'd sell well at a ComiCon or any Star Trek/Wars event.


The paintings are all acrylics on canvas. The space scenes are a combination of techniques including paint pouring, airbrushing, and hand painting (except the Enterprise, that's a vinyl decal that's applied to the painting and then sealed. That one's for my Mom.  ) The abstract is just acrylics with a variety of... "things" in layers used to get patterns and textures in the painting. Some paint marker too on that one.

Since I initially posted this, the green vertical one has sold and is currently in a UPS truck on it's way to a new home.


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 3, 2021)

First 3 in a series I'm working on. They'll all be similarly done using slightly different color combinations and placements each time. Each is a 12x12 inch canvas.


----------



## ElenaDeborah11 (Oct 24, 2021)

I LOVE to draw. I go a little nuts if I don't do it for a few days. It's enough for me to carry a small sketchbook in my purse at all times. I don't always draw to create amazing artwork, I do it because it relaxes me and makes me happy. I'm also constantly creating in my head, so I draw them out. 
I also have a lot of drive and passion towards the craft, so even though it can be hard at times, I still love doing it. I get really focused when I draw, I don't see the time pass and I just can't seem to stop.

Sharing some sources for those who are interested in art:
https://blog.prepscholar.com/cool-easy-drawing-ideas
https://www.deviantart.com/
https://www.craftyhangouts.com/best-watercolor-brushes/


----------



## Sundragons (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow. Has it seriously been a year since I've posted in this thread? Here's a few pieces I finished in 2021.

"Fred"
20x20 Acrylic on canvas





"Muon Entaglement"
18x24 on canvas




"Tranquility"
24x30" Acrylic on canvas.




And one I finished last week

"Vera Tau Cluster"
20x20" Acrylic on canvas


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2022)

@Sundragons those are lovely!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 11, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> View attachment 94968


Love these!! I've done similar - so much fun. Nice cells!!!!


----------

